# All Ohio Katmasters 2013 schedule.



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

april 20-findley. day event. 
may 11-portage lakes. night event.
june 15-spencer. night event.
july 27-salt fork. iron man.
august 17-clear fork. night event.
september 7-mosquito. iron man.
october 12-dillon. day event.

will announce times and registration/launch sites at a later date. $30 per team, iron mans are $60 per team, optional $5 big fish, optional $5 flathead. expecting small turn outs at first, but hopefully will be surprised. spread the word! 
100% payout! 1st place 50%, 2nd place 30%, 3rd place 20%, plus prizes/giveaways.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there a website or a link for more info.? Thanks


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

no website yet, we do have a facebook account though. i can also be reached at [email protected]. also in the ogf tournament section i have some postings of rules/regulations i posted in november. thank you.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds good. Might try to make the Clear Fork tourney.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i know for sure we will be at the spencer and findley tournament


----------

